# Web-taugliche Grafik



## Cecile Etter (20. August 2004)

Hallo Ihr dort,
ich schwappe vor Ideen ueber;kann diese auch (mehr od.weniger)umsetzen auf Photoshop/ImageReady.Aber mir fehlt es noch am noetigen Basiswissen.,um die Grafischen Elemente,die ich uebungshalber produziere auch web-tauglich zu machen.Ganze Buecher am Monitor zu lesen..da machen die Augen nicht mit und ausdrucken waere auch ein bisschen irre.Sie Online bestellen ist schwierig,weil man sie nicht vorher sehen kann.z.B. ob sie sich auf die Programme beziehen,die ich auf dem PC habe.(Photoshop/imageReady,Illustrator,Corel,Windows/Office2ooo).
Und man kann sie von GR aus oft nicht bestellen/bezahlen wenn man in D kein Bankkonto besitzt.
Ob wohl jemand von Euch nicht mehr benoetigte ANFAENGER-Literatur zum Thema : ''Websites basteln/webtaugliche Grafik/Benutzer -und Behindertenfreundliche Sites''  zu vergeben haette?(via PN od. e-mail Kontakt aufnehmen).
Trotz diesem fehlenden Wissen  habe ich im Testforum einen Versuch hochgeladen unter ''Test Ladezeit Gif-Animation Banner''
Jetzt brennt mir die Frage auf den Naegeln,ob ich so weiter machen kann.d.h. ob das so webtauglich waere oder nicht?
freundliche Gruesse


----------



## ShadowMan (20. August 2004)

Hi du!

Schau doch mal auf http://www.drweb.de 

Dort gibts viele Infos rund um das Thema Internetdesign und ich denke viele deiner Fragen können geklärt werden 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. August 2004)

Hi Cecile,

so wie ich es verstehe, hast du weniger Probleme, rein technisch ein GIF oder
wie in deinem Beispiel ein animiertes GIF zu erstellen. Dein Problem ist eher
die Größe der Datei(en).
Die Optimierung von Grafik fürs Web ist natürlich immer etwas "tricky" und nicht
so einfach pauschal zu erklären. Aber im Wesentlichen sollte einfach das Ziel sein,
mit möglichst wenig Aufwand (Datenmengen) ein Maximum zu erreichen.

In deinem Beispiel fallen mir spontan 2 Lösungen ein.

1. Weniger Animationsphasen mit weniger Farben
2. Mit Flash animieren

Deine Animation ist so aufwändig, dass du in der gezeigten Form garantiert nicht
auf eine schöne Dateigröße kommen wirst.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ShadowMan (20. August 2004)

Hi noch mal!

Aber er schrieb ja auch das er seine Seite gerne behindertentauglich hätte und meiner Meinung nach ist Flash das nicht.
Klar, es besitzt mittlerweile fast jeder ein Flashplugin, aber ich kann mir vorstellen das alte Menschen damit sehr schnell überfordert sein dürften.
Oder was heißt alte Menschen...ich kann mir ned vorstellen das jemand, der gerade so surft weiß, was dieses Plugin macht und vor allem dieses dann auch noch installiert.
Des weiteren solltest du sehr darauf achten das nicht alles blinkt und leuchtet. Viele kleine gifs sind wohl das Schlimmste was du einem Besucher deiner Seite antun kannst.

Aber wie gesagt kommt es auch sehr auf die Gruppe an die du damit ansprechen willst.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]

P.S: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials166526.html

Vielleicht ist das ja auch interessant für dich. Habe dort mal Vorteile/Nachteile von gifs/png/jpg beschrieben.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (20. August 2004)

Hi,


> ...und meiner Meinung nach ist Flash das nicht.


entschuldige, aber das kann ich nicht ganz so stehen lassen.

- Das PlugIn installiert sich fast von selbst (eine Windows-Installation ist aufwendiger)
- durch die Dynamik und Interaktivität kann (bei entsprechender Programmierung) viel deutlicher auf verschiedene Behinderungen eingegangen werden, als bei dem relativ "starren" HTML. So könnte z.B. eine Bildschirmlupe direkt in die Animation integriert werden. Selbstverständlich kann es Nachteile geben, etwa akkustische Sprachausgabe durch den Browser, die ohne Zusatzsoftware nicht unbedingt unterstützt wird - wenn man Flash-Animationen jedoch mit animierten GIFs vergleicht (und in dem Beitrag ging es wohl um Animationen/Grafiken), hat Flash durchaus Vorteile. 

Gruß


----------



## fluessig (20. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ShadowMan _
> *
> P.S: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials166526.html
> 
> Vielleicht ist das ja auch interessant für dich. Habe dort mal Vorteile/Nachteile von gifs/png/jpg beschrieben. *



Und noch viel umfangreicher ist die Photoshophilfe zum Thema Bildformate.


----------



## Cecile Etter (20. August 2004)

*vielen Dank!*

Da kamen ja ganz schnell eine Menge Antworten.Toll
Die erwaehnten Links hab ich schon studiert bevor ich diesen Beitrag gepostet habe.Ich bin viel blutiger Anfaenger..deshalb das Beduerfnis nach gedruckten Buechern.
Flash ist auf meinem PC um sowas im Netz zu sehen.Aber zum selber Flashsachen zu produzieren  habe ich weder die Software noch das Wissen.
Aber Eure Feedbacks geben mir eine gute Ahnung,wo's lang geht. Danke!

Bei dieser Gelegenheit noch ne Frage: die Windowseigenen Sehhilfen,Lupen,Zoom funktionieren alle nur INNERHALB der Anwendungsfenster.Bei mancher Software wie Photoshop sind z.B. die Bildinformationen usw. auf den Symbolleisten derart winzig,dass ich nicht mal seh,DASS da was steht.Hat jemand ne Idee,wie man diese auch groesser machen koennte?


----------



## ShadowMan (20. August 2004)

Klar Datic, teilweise muss ich dir da Recht geben, aber ich habe damit die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es leider doch nicht ganz so einfach mit dem Installieren ist.
Klar, ein klick und fertig. 

Aber: Wer von den Menschen im Internet weiss heute noch was man anklicken darf und was nicht? 

Und wenn dann eine Frage auftaucht:

"Soll das Flashplugin nun installiert werden...blabla...allen Inhalten von Macromedia vertrauen..."

Mich haben schon viele gefragt, ob sie das installieren dürfen oder nicht!?

Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen  

Und besonders neigt man bei Flash dazu, Dinge zu animieren und ich denke das Animationen für behinderte Menschen nicht die wahre Lösung sind, da viele so viel in so weniger Zeit gar nicht aufnehmen können.

Was aber Sehhilfen wie eine Lupe in Flash usw. angeht, gebe ich dir vollkommen recht  

Aber da Cecile eh kein Flash hat ist das Thema jetzt auch gegessen. *g*

Ähm, welche Auflösung verwendest du denn Cecile? 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Cecile Etter (20. August 2004)

*Aehm,Aufloesung 72*

JPEG ohne Animation wird nat.kleiner:3,56kbit.
wenn's ganz scharf sein soll,werdens gleich 24kbits


----------



## ShadowMan (20. August 2004)

Hi du! 

Also ich finde das man den Schriftzug nur schlecht lesen kann, was nicht unbedingt an der gespeicherten Anzahl an Informationen liegt, sondern einfach an der Farbwahl bzw. dem Muster in der Schrift.  

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Tobias Menzel (20. August 2004)

@ShadowMan:
[OFFTOPIC]


> Und besonders neigt man bei Flash dazu, Dinge zu animieren ...


genauso könnte ich sagen, die Leute neigen bei GIF zu wild blinkenden Bannern und Smileys (von MIDI-files im Hintergrund ganz zu schweigen). Natürlich gibt Flash dem Entwickler wie viele Tools Freiheiten, die "mißbraucht" werden können, aber es werden genug ernsthafte Anwendungen und Webprojekte mit Flash erstellt, die nicht in wilder Animationswut ausarten. Gut ist, _dass_ bei Bedarf die Möglichkeit besteht, Dinge zu animieren, dadurch können Inhalte ggf. noch deutlicher bzw. plastischer herausgestellt werden.
[/OFFTOPIC]

@Cecile Etter:
Dein Banner verfügt über fast keinen Hell-Dunkel-Kontrast, sondern lediglich über einen Farbkontrast (beinahe komplementär). Personen mit Sehbehinderungen könnten Schwierigkeiten haben, die Schrift zu erkennen. Zudem stört (wie ShadowMan sagte) das Muster auf dem Schriftzug. Dabei existieren die stärksten Helligkeitskontraste in der Schrift selber, was die Lesbarkeit leider nicht fördert.


Gruß


----------



## Company_Q (20. August 2004)

Das Bild mit Image Ready aufrufen und das Bild als "Optimierte Version speichern", zufinden unter "Datei". Solltest nur auf das Format aufpassen, wenn du JPEG speicherst, dann ist meist etwas größer, Gif reicht bei Bannern meistens, und da deins nicht so Farbintensiv ist, wird es auch mit GIF klappen! Du stellst das Bild mittels Fenster->Optimieren. Da gibt es ein paar Klappmenüs, die du noch verstellen kannst. Have fun!

_Q


----------



## mapola (2. September 2004)

*Re: vielen Dank!*



> die Bildinformationen usw. auf den Symbolleisten derart winzig,dass ich nicht mal seh,DASS da was steht.Hat jemand ne Idee,wie man diese auch groesser machen koennte?


Hallo Cecile,
vielleicht könntest du am Desktonp mit der rechten Maustaste klicken, und die "Eigenschaften von Anzeige" und da beim "Einstellungen" schauen, welche Auflösung dein Bildschirm hat. Bei sehr hohe Auflösungen erscheinen all die Schriften und Symbole kleiner. Ich kenne dieses Problem, und benutze auch eigentlich eine Auflösung kleiner als was mein Bildschirm "kann", dafür ist das Arbeiten am Bilsschirm nicht so anstrengend, da die Schriften  größer erscheinen. Ich glaube, das ist was Manuel mit seiner Frage gemeint hat.
Grüße
Marta


----------



## Cecile Etter (2. September 2004)

*Ach soo!*

jetzt hab ich das kapiert..danke Marta.

AlsoMartin.die Dateigroesse ist fuer mich tatsaechlich erst mal das Hauptproblem,das seh ich auch so.(Behindertengerecht,das kommt spaeter)
Versteh ich das richtig,dass man mit Flash die Datenmenge kleiner kriegt?
(Bei den Flashseiten die ich mir unterdessen angeschaut habe war die Ladezeit z.T. erheblich.)
Und ausserdem fliessendere  Bewegungen kriegt und Sounds einbinden kann.

Und:Gibt es noch andere Gruende,warum die Datenmenge klein sein soll,ausser dem,dass man dem Betrachter Wartezeit ersparen soll?

Da war im Forum ein Link,wo ein Header mit Wasser,das mit der Maus beliebig bewegt werden konnte.Thomas Lindner meinte,das sei mit JAVA gemacht.Ich find das Ding partout nicht mehr.Es hat mich elektrisiert.Es sah aus,als koennte man mit Java bei bester Bildqualitaet grosse Datenmengen klein kriegen?
Ich wuerde gerne mehr solche Bildbeispiele sehen. Oder sogar Bilddemonstration,wie so was gemacht wird.
(In den betreffenden Foren steht nur 'chinesischer ' Text.)
Ein bischen viel Fragen auf's mal hm..
liebe Gruesse :cecile


----------



## Tobias Menzel (2. September 2004)

Hi,

nur mal am Rande:





> Versteh ich das richtig,dass man mit Flash die Datenmenge kleiner kriegt?
> (Bei den Flashseiten die ich mir unterdessen angeschaut habe war die Ladezeit z.T. erheblich.)
> Und ausserdem fliessendere Bewegungen kriegt und Sounds einbinden kann.



1. Die Datenmenge bei Flash-Animationen hängt von dem verwendeten Material ab. Man kann mit Vektorgrafiken sehr kleine Dateien erzeugen, oder nur Teile als Bitmap importieren. Wenn sich z.B. nur eine Schrift verändern soll, kann das die Dateigröße im Vergleich zu GIF-Animationen erheblich reduzieren. Für ein einfaches (unbewegtes) Banner empfielt sich Flash nicht unbedingt.

2. Die z.T. erheblichen Ladezeiten resultieren eben aus einer großen Anzahl hochaufgelöster Bitmaps, da bei einigen Effekten Einzelbildanimationen nötig sind. (Außerdem können auch komplext Scripte und Animationen die Dateigröße in die Höhe treiben)

3. Fließendere Bewegungen, Sounds: Ja. Die Framerate ist in Flash frei wählbar (wobei die Rechenleistung des Client-PC zu beachten ist). Die Stärke von Flash liegt hauptsächlich in der Interaktivität. Zudem bietet Flash inzwischen eine Reihe Möglichkeiten, Inhalte behintertengerecht (Barrierefrei) darzustellen.



> Es sah aus,als koennte man mit Java bei bester Bildqualitaet grosse Datenmengen klein kriegen?


Ich kenne diesen Effekt. Leider kann ich jetzt über die Ladezeit nichts aussagen. Prinzipiell ist für ein solches Applet lediglich eine Bitmap nötig; der "Wassereffekt" wird durch dynamische Verzerrungen erzielt. Von der Verwendung von Java-Applets würde ich allerdings so weit wie möglich absehen, da die Verbreitung von Java im Internet m.E. abnimmt und das PlugIn oft sehr lange Lade- und Initialisierungszeiten benötigt. 

Applets mögen bei bestimmten Vorhaben noch ihre Berechtigung haben; die meisten Anwendungsanforderungen können heute jedoch auch mit Flash erfüllt werden.

Gruß


----------



## Cecile Etter (21. September 2004)

*vielleicht 'offtopic'*

und denoch gehoerts hierher:
einen RIIIIESEN Blumenstrauss fuer Datic und herzlichsten Dank.
Er machte sich die Muehe, - weil das von GR aus kaum geht - fuer mich bei e-bay einzukaufen.
Bin nun also gluecklicher Besitzer eines legalen Flash3 samt gedrucktem Handbuch und das auch noch auf Deutsch. Also:ran an die Arbeit 
auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen im Flashforum..


----------

